# What Foreign port is or would be the most interesting to visit.



## marinemech (8 Nov 2013)

A Topic to get the options on what ports would be interesting to make a stop in, and play tourist.

For me, i have always wanted to visit Sydney, Australia


----------



## dimsum (8 Nov 2013)

marinemech said:
			
		

> A Topic to get the options on what ports would be interesting to make a stop in, and play tourist.
> 
> For me, i have always wanted to visit Sydney, Australia



Sydney is an awesome spot; the RAN Fleet Base East is less than a few km from the Opera House and Harbour Bridge (lots of the publicity photos are shot from around the base).

San Diego and Seattle were always fun as well.


----------



## CougarKing (9 Nov 2013)

What about ports in Japan like the US base in Yokosuka? That's really close to Tokyo. 

Also, here's another question: what is the RCN equivalent of what the US Navy calls taking "liberty" ashore or a short shore leave/free time to see the foreign port?

Just curious.  ???


----------



## Occam (9 Nov 2013)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Also, here's another question: what is the RCN equivalent of what the US Navy calls taking "liberty" ashore or a short shore leave/free time to see the foreign port?



"Leave".

I don't know if they still do the OSUT (Ordinary Seaman Under Training) program anymore.  OSUTs used to have to be back on the ship by a certain time, usually midnight or so.  That's called "Cinderella leave".

St. John's NF is the best port on the east coast.  One visit and you'll know why.


----------



## dimsum (9 Nov 2013)

Occam said:
			
		

> St. John's NF is the best port on the east coast.  One visit and you'll know why.



Even better the first week of August....although for the life of me, I can't remember why  :blotto:


----------



## Halifax Tar (9 Nov 2013)

My tops in order: 

1. Cape Town South Africa: I'm a rugby nut so I may be biased but this place was great and affordable;

2. Malta: Expensive but a great night life and tons of history;

3. Anywhere in Spain: Oh the times we had there. Spectacular night life and lots to see and do besides piss up. 

Honorable Mention has to be Norfolk VA. I know most bemoan this place but I have never had a bad time there.


----------



## Stoker (9 Nov 2013)

Lets see, been to all and had a great time.

1. Derry, Ireland
2. St.John's, NL
3. New York, USA
4. Boston, USA
5. Panama City, Florida
6. Chicago, USA


----------



## Edward Campbell (9 Nov 2013)

I'm not a sailor, but, my _top ten_ ...

10. San Juan (Roosevelt Roads) Puerto Rico;

9.  Georgetown, Grand Cayman;

8.  Dusseldorf, Germany - it's a river port but a great one;

7.  Copenhagen;

6.  Rotterdam;

5.  Osaka, Japan;

4.  Penang, Malaysia ~ best food in the world;            )
                                                                                     )
3.  Singapore;                                                               } a tie, really, they could be in any order
                                                                                     )
2.  Shanghai, China;                                                     )

1.  Hong Kong! *Best of all.* - more to see, eat, buy and bed    than all the others.   :nod:


Edit: spelling  :-[


----------



## GAP (9 Nov 2013)

Ahhh....I see someone (among thousands of others) else has discovered Hong Kong....sigh


----------



## PAdm (9 Nov 2013)

Goose Bay, Labrador. Was there for three years and it was very foreign ....


----------



## Journeyman (10 Nov 2013)

I'd like to 'visit' either a 2003 Taylor Fladgate Vintage Port or a 2000 Quinta do Noval Vintage Port.  :nod:


_Ohhhh_.....you're talking sodomy/rum/lash, skanky hookers, wharf rats, stevedores.....nevermind.


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Nov 2013)

1. Capetown.  My favourite place in the world.  Excellent food, wine and people.
2. New York.  Tons of good things to see, do and eat.  We're treated like Kings there, such a departure from home port.
3. San Juan.  Nice warm location with interesting things to see and do.
4. Cartahenga, Columbia.  Best beer ever.  Sort of a seedy San Juan, kinda sketchy.  Great prices for emeralds or leather goods.
5. Norfolk or Florida ports.  Never had any issues.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Nov 2013)

My Top Ten Ports Have Been:
in no order of preference
1) Reykavik,Iceland
2) Severmorsk, Russia
3) Aleaxandra, Egypt
4) Casablanca, Morocco
5) New York, New York
6) Boston, Massachusetts
7) Valletta, Malta
8) Palma, Majorca
9) Savannah. Georgia
10) London, England

There are so many great ports though, they are what you make them. Each have their charms and flaws.


----------



## MeanJean (4 Dec 2013)

Here's my top 5!

5) Aqaba - Jordan (got to visit Petra)
4) Kiel - Germany (for Kieler Woche!)
3) Brest - France (got to visit Juno Beach)
2) Malaga - Spain
1) Edinburgh - Scotland


----------



## Furniture (7 Dec 2013)

My top 3:
1. Patong Bay, Phuket, Thailand
2. Singapore
3. Pearl Harbour, HI


----------



## Greenchecker (5 Mar 2014)

I always liked Palma, Spain. ;D


----------



## MSEng314 (5 Mar 2014)

Dubai is very cool, definitely the best place we stopped in the Middle East.


----------



## AirDet (5 Mar 2014)

WeatherdoG said:
			
		

> My top 3:
> 1. Patong Bay, Phuket, Thailand
> 2. Singapore
> 3. Pearl Harbour, HI



3 of my favorite ports. It would be a perfect list if you added Manila... 25 cent beers, English speaking girls who love Canadians, and cheap electronics, running shoes, etc.


----------



## oldmatelot (20 Jun 2014)

Going way back -- early 60's  best in my estimation were Rio de Janero and |Montivideo  -- talk about a good time --


----------



## Furniture (20 Jun 2014)

AirDet said:
			
		

> 3 of my favorite ports. It would be a perfect list if you added Manila... 25 cent beers, English speaking girls who love Canadians, and cheap electronics, running shoes, etc.



Manila was a special place too... I don't remember much apart from the Hobbit House though.


----------



## Ex-Pat FlagWagger (19 Aug 2014)

Leixoes, near Oporto, Vigo in Spain and Lisbon feature on my list


----------

